# Opal Bun is poorly again! - anyone come across this before?



## Montyforever (5 October 2014)

Opal had problems with gastric stasis caused by an unknown lump/swollen internal organ roughly 3/4 months ago. Possibly completely unrelated to todays problems.

Yesterday when i went to clean him out i noticed his back leg was out at an odd angle and when he was walking it was almost as if it was partially paralyzed/numb and he only moved it when he realized it was still stuck behind him. He's also very wobbly when standing up on his hind legs. 
Got him an appointment at the vets as was concerned he had broken/dislocated either his leg or spine. He doesn't appear to be in pain at all, still eating up just reluctant to move too much although he still gets around when he wants to. 

Vets had a good check up of him today, watched him trying to walk around and has come to the conclusion (after ruling out breaks) that he's either had a trauma and damaged the nerves. Or its a parasite called E.cuniculi as it can cause renal/nervous system issues (would also explain the lump a couple of months back which has now disappeared) 

Opal is home, and on a course of metacam and panacur to hopefully rule out both those issues. But from reading up about E.cuniculi the damage is not always reversible? 

Has anyone come across either of these problems in the past? Its something i had never even heard of before despite it being apparently quite common in rabbits, only a small percentage go on to get neurological problems.

Prognosis seems good at the moment and while he's happy ill do all i can for him


----------



## BlackRider (5 October 2014)

Yes - I've heard of this before, hopefully if you've caught is quickly the panacur can do its bit and sort this out.

Hope Opal is better soon.


----------



## webble (5 October 2014)

No advice sorry but hope he mends soon. It might be worth asking on the rabbit rehome forum too


----------



## Umbongo (5 October 2014)

I have nursed a few and only managed to have one survive, however these were very badly affected buns with excessive head tilt, being unable to eat properly, reach their water, head so tilted their eye was rubbing on the floor etc. 
If it is E. caniculi then it sounds like you may have caught it early and will be able to help your bunny and let the panacur do its job  Do you have any other rabbits? As they would need to be separated.
Hope Opal mends quickly.


----------



## Montyforever (5 October 2014)

Umbongo said:



			I have nursed a few and only managed to have one survive, however these were very badly affected buns with excessive head tilt, being unable to eat properly, reach their water, head so tilted their eye was rubbing on the floor etc. 
If it is E. caniculi then it sounds like you may have caught it early and will be able to help your bunny and let the panacur do its job  Do you have any other rabbits? As they would need to be separated.
Hope Opal mends quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Opal is my only rabbit luckily!  
He's not got any head tilt or problems eating at the mo and hopefully wont get that far as its been caught early if it is E.caniculi.
Its literally just mild ataxia/partial paralysis at the moment he's still stuffing his face! Have moved everything within his reach as daft bun was still trying to jump onto the platform in his cage


----------



## BlackRider (5 October 2014)

Please keep us posted


----------



## Montyforever (5 October 2014)

Apache Warlord said:



			Please keep us posted 

Click to expand...

Will do  he's currently living like a prince (well more so than normal!) stupidly thick bed, hay/grass/food/carrots all within reach so he's flopped out stuffing his face. 

Had his first round of medicines tonight and was good as gold like always bless him. Got to be honest, i don't appreciate what a sweet little lad he is often enough. He's been up to the vets, poked and prodded, had two syringes of nasty medicine and had his entire space moved around and he's just the same lovely little bun. He's not young either but taken it all in his stride, little gem he is


----------



## springtime1331 (5 October 2014)

One of mine got it, but was only effected in the eye. The other rabbit didn't get it even though they live together. Both had the 28 day course of panacur which was an absolute nightmare to get into them. 6 month later and they had another round of the panacur, luckily my lovely vet managed to get me some fennel flavoured stuff they would lick of a teaspoon which was a bit of a life saver. Anky's eye was removed in the end but the panacur seemed to stop it spreading.


----------



## Montyforever (6 October 2014)

springtime1331 said:



			One of mine got it, but was only effected in the eye. The other rabbit didn't get it even though they live together. Both had the 28 day course of panacur which was an absolute nightmare to get into them. 6 month later and they had another round of the panacur, luckily my lovely vet managed to get me some fennel flavoured stuff they would lick of a teaspoon which was a bit of a life saver. Anky's eye was removed in the end but the panacur seemed to stop it spreading.
		
Click to expand...

Poor bun, very glad its been caught early! He's not been too bad with the metacam/panacur so far, but can see it becoming a problem after a few days. 0.47mls seems like a huge amount with a tiny rabbit!! 
He actually had a couple of hops around his bed this morning leg still not right by far but he seems to be feeling it a bit better


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (6 October 2014)

Poor Opal bun bun, sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## Montyforever (6 October 2014)

Just had his second lot of medicines, metacam must have been wearing off as he's very much dragging that leg again. Still happy, had a little wander round a sectioned off corner of the room , while i sorted out his bed, stuffing a carrot (appetite still as normal!) 

He's had a brush as he seems to be struggling to reach his back with current problems, plus he loves a good fuss.  

So no major improvement to report but he's still a happy bun which is the main thing. He's always been totally fearless so i don't think the whole weak/prey giving up thing is going to be an issue. He's never been right in the head (in a good way) bless him!


----------



## springtime1331 (7 October 2014)

Good to know he's well in himself. Fingers crossed for a good recovery xx


----------



## Montyforever (21 October 2014)

Nearly at the end of his 3 weeks of treatment. He can use his leg alot better and can definitely feel it now. Does hop as normal albeit slowly, isn't dragging his leg but does forget it for a second if he turns and he's had a few embarrassing (for him!) tumbles when he's been excited at food times and tried to stand up on his back legs. Poor little man, but still stuffing his face, moving about and happy


----------



## twiggy2 (21 October 2014)

good news


----------



## dibbin (21 October 2014)

Hope he's well soon - our old bunny had kidney/hind end paralysis problems following surgery to remove an infected tooth and had to be PTS  he was very old though and could barely walk at all.

Healing vibes for Opal, it sounds like he's doing well so far and it's been caught early!


----------



## Montyforever (23 October 2014)

dibbin said:



			Hope he's well soon - our old bunny had kidney/hind end paralysis problems following surgery to remove an infected tooth and had to be PTS  he was very old though and could barely walk at all.

Healing vibes for Opal, it sounds like he's doing well so far and it's been caught early!
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's sad, poor little bun  
Its his last dose of metacam today so i guess will soon know if he's in pain with it, he's still not using his legs normally and struggling a bit to reach places when he grooms himself so having to do that for him a bit more often, not that he minds, loves a good brush usually falls asleep! But still stuffing his face and trying so not giving up hope completely. Definitely lost all his muscle over his back end so could be that its taking a while to build back up im hoping!


----------



## Montyforever (29 October 2014)

Opal was put down on Monday. Once off the metacam he was back to square one and although still eating etc he looked like he had enough. He had become incontinent too so would have only been a downward spiral 

Best thing for him, miss him loads though! Thanks everyone for the advice x


----------



## dibbin (29 October 2014)

Really sorry to read that about Opal  hugs to you xxx


----------



## Burmilla (17 November 2014)

Oh dear.  So sorry for your loss. Opal was obviously a much loved and well cared for bunny. RIP Opal.


----------



## _GG_ (17 November 2014)

I am so sorry to read this MF. How utterly horrible for you. RIP Opal xxx


----------



## Montyforever (17 November 2014)

dibbin said:



			Really sorry to read that about Opal  hugs to you xxx
		
Click to expand...




Burmilla said:



			Oh dear.  So sorry for your loss. Opal was obviously a much loved and well cared for bunny. RIP Opal.
		
Click to expand...




_GG_ said:



			I am so sorry to read this MF. How utterly horrible for you. RIP Opal xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  he had a good long life in the end bless him, still keep going to check him though! Its bloody terrible, not even in the same room anymore


----------

